# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Portland 9:00pm CSN-CHI/NBA LP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>*Blazing a Trail of Wins?!* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (3-3) (0-2 on road) @ Portland Trail Blazers (2-3) (2-1 at home) 









Rose Garden, Portland, Oregon, Wednesday November 16th, 2005
Chicago Bulls @ Portland Trail Blazers 9:00pm CSN-CHI/NBA LP*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> Wake Forest-6'8-SONGAILA <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*

*VS* 





































*Lincoln-5'11-TELFAIR <> CSKA-6'8-MONIA <> East St.Louis-6'9-MILES <> Michigan State-6'9-RANDOLPH <> Minnesota-7'1-PRZYBILLA*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*6'2-GORDON <> 6'9-DENG <> 6'8-SWEETNEY <> 6'9-HARRINGTON*

*---*






























*6'3-JACK <> 6'3-DIXON <> 6'5-PATTERSON <> 6'10-RATLIFF*


*Individual Leaders:*

<table border="3" bordercolor="#000000" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*BULLS*</td><td> 
</td><td>*BLAZERS*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Duhon 34,6</td><td>*MPG*</td><td>Randolph 38,2</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Hinrich 16</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Miles 21,6</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Chandler 10</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Randolph 11,2</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Duhon 6,6</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Jack 3,8</td></tr><tr align="center"></tr><tr align="center"><td>Duhon 1,6</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Miles 1,6</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Sweetney .83</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Przybilla 2,2</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>Sweetney .525</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Miles .484</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>Hinrich .500</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Telfair .417</td></tr></tr></tbody></table>
*BDG's Tag of the Day Competition
todays tag brought to you by*
*ndistops*







</center>


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

question mark? 

how about... _EXCLAMATION POINT!_

:biggrin: :smilewink

once again, mr.denggo thank you for the thread. 

blazers haven't played since FRIDAY. they'll be rusty (and obviously rested). we need to come out strong. 

_bulls 95 
blazers 89_


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

(yes, that was miz who added the exclamation point!)



*game preview*

_GAME: Chicago Bulls (3-3) at Portland Trail Blazers (2-3).

TIME: Wednesday, 10 p.m. EST.

LINE:The Trail Blazers are 3 1/2-point home underdogs, the total is set at 180 1/2.

Circuses are enjoyable for most. Don`t count the Chicago Bulls among that group.

The Bulls look to post a rare victory on the West Coast when they face the Portland Trail Blazers at the Rose Garden.

Every year in the middle of November, the circus comes to Chicago`s United Center and the Bulls go on an early West Coast trip. Since the 2000-01 season, the Bulls are just 1-32 during those trips, including Monday`s 100-82 loss to the Golden State Warriors.

``The Chicago Bulls haven`t won on too many places in the West Coast in the last seven years,`` guard Kirk Hinrich said. ``Whatever it is, we`ve got to fix it come Wednesday because every game out here is going to be tough, and we haven`t had any success.``

The Bulls were flat most of the game, and had their worst scoring and shooting performance of the season in Monday`s loss. They shot just 33.7 percent from the field and the backcourt of Hinrich and Chris Duhon combine to shoot 3-for-21. Top reserve Ben Gordon wasn`t much better, going 2-for-12.

``They just dominated us all over the floor, and then probably the most disappointing thing I thought in the third quarter, we quit,`` Chicago coach Scott Skiles said. ``That`s something I have to address. We were in the game a little bit early on, but they had way more energy than us. They went by our guards at will.``

Portland is coming off its first home loss of the season, 84-81 to Detroit on Friday.

Darius Miles had 23 points and Zach Randolph added 21 points and 10 rebounds, but the Pistons held the two to two points combined in the fourth quarter.

``If you have 16 turnovers, miss seven free throws and don`t execute down the stretch, you don`t beat a good team like the Pistons,`` coach Nate McMillan said.

The Trail Blazers are averaging just 84.8 points and less than three 3-pointers per game, but are playing strong in the paint.

Portland averages 43.6 rebounds per contest and Randolph is one of only four players in the league to average 20 points and 10 boards. With Miles averaging 21.6 points, him and Randolph are one of only five tandems in the NBA averaging more than 20 points.

The Bulls swept the Blazers last season, but Portland won 10 of 11 before that._


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

blazers from the arc...13-54 in 5 games that .241 shooting.

and they are some crappy free hrow shooters, just .602 percent


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

mcmillan apparently ripped his team a new one yesterday at practice. 


_Nate McMillan's angry voice was so loud, the walls of the Trail Blazers' practice facility could not contain his profanity-laced words.

"Do not come in here and (mess) up practice," the coach yelled at players.

McMillan, unhappy with his players' effort, brought practice to a halt Tuesday and launched into a 15-minute tirade. Although practice was closed to the media at the time, it was impossible not to hear the loud rant.

McMillan yelled that if players don't want to work, they should "take your . . . fine and show up tomorrow for the game."

The outburst comes as the Blazers enter a key week after winning two home games and losing to the Detroit Pistons by three points at the Rose Garden on Friday night. They finish the homestand with games against two solid opponents, starting with the Chicago Bulls tonight.

The Bulls are a young team known for playing hard and hustling throughout each game, but McMillan did not see a similar effort from his players Tuesday.

"If you do not want to practice, don't show up -- do not show up," McMillan told his players.

Later, after cooling off, McMillan talked about what displeased him.

"The message today was, I don't think we're as good as we think we are, (for the players) not to come in and do what we did today," he said. "We're not ready. We got work to do, and I don't think we did that today."_




oregonlive.com


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

And right before we play them

link




> Nate McMillan's angry voice was so loud, the walls of the Trail Blazers' practice facility could not contain his profanity-laced words.
> 
> "Do not come in here and (mess) up practice," the coach yelled at players.
> 
> ...



now they are gonna be pretty fired up for us :curse:


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't see this one going well...

Blazers 104
Bulls 90

I think Hinrich will rebound from Monday's pathetic performance and have a good game, but D-Miles will tear us apart.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

We'll take this one. 

Bulls 98
Blazers 89


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

This could be an interesting game. The Blazers are pretty athletic and the Bulls have problems with Athletic players/teams. Miles should have a pretty good game as we really don't have anyone who compares to him. Deng possibly. I'd like to see Luol take Miles into the post and work on him. Try to get him in foul trouble. Rebounding is definatly going to be a problem tonight. Randolph, Pryz and Ratliff are all better than average rebounders. Second chance points could be a killer tonight. Our guards MUST show up tonight. We're not going to get much inside with Pryz and Ratlif hanging around the basket. A player I really like on the Blazers is Monia (or is it Monya - I've seen it spelled both ways). Good size, plays hard and smart.

The Bulls can take this one but they're gonna have to put forth a very good effort and shoot better than 5-48 (or whatever Hinrich, Gordon and Duhon shot last game) to win.

Bulls 92
Blazers 88

The bench comes thru again.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

It won't be an easy game, but I think our guards will bounce back and we'll hang around until the end. At the end, I like our chances against the Blazers. I think Kirk and Ben especially will make the plays and we'll eke one out.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Not that hard of a game, imo.. Bulls by 5, minimum. I'll even go to say that sometime during the game a Jailblazer will be hauled off in handcuffs.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

The Bulls will win this one easily.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls win


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Our offense will be clicking tonight so we will win .


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I like how we match up, they are not deep up front(although the 3 guys they have are pretty good, they only have 3 big men healthy tonight), they have a small backcourt (aside from Monya which is extra large but not overly talented offensivily), and rely heavily on two guys to have big nights every night (Randolph, Miles). If Nocioni or Deng can have a big defensive night we should take this one home.

*The key to tonight's game *
Take it to the basket, get them in foul trouble. They are not a deep team and getting one or two guys in foul trouble could be devastating for them.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

The Score says Deng could start (Which I like, but Noc was awesome last game)


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> The Score says Deng could start (Which I like, but Noc was awesome last game)


I read that Deng and Noc could start together, leaving Darius on the bench. Do it please, Scott.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> The Score says Deng could start (Which I like, but Noc was awesome last game)


The Trib said he was possibly going to start as well but not for Noce for Songaila. Skiles stated again how he likes Noce at the four and that it is his best position.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Yep, this past update said Deng starting instead of Songaila. I love it, git r done!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Hopefully Chapu can get Z-Bo in foul trouble....

Chicago 88
Portland 84

Hinrich 21 points / 4 assists
Pryzbilla 13 points / 15 rebounds


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It'll be sad if we lose this one. The Blazers are awful.

Bulls 93
Blazers 89


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls 89
Blazers 82

noc'll have another good one tonight


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Yahoo has Songaila starting, is that right?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

El Chapu said:


> Yahoo has Songaila starting, is that right?


No, Deng will be starting at the 3 and Chapu will move to the 4.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

not according to skiles just now. songaila will start. 

"we don't have the best matchups tonight to change the lineups. so it's not so much about giving him another chance, i just don't think there's any reason to change it quite yet."


got the portland feed on the pass.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

2 very quick fouls on Telfair.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chandler looked pretty bad on that jumpshot, much better on that layup.

Nocioni has been fantastic on defense.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

portland announcers are like the anti-homers. they like the bulls!

if the blazers keep up this offensive fouling, we'll be just fine!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

who are the guys today in inactive list?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

That 12' jumper by Tyson was awful. He traveled on that play, too.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles applauding the effort. Nate upset.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kirk sits with two fouls.

blazer anncrs: and here's the bad news - here comes gordon off the bench

and ben with the arcing three.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pryzbilla sounds good in a bulls uni....

Ben for three!!! sponsored in part by a 2nd chance Tyson rebound.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Gordon with 2 big threes off the bench.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben starting hot!! another 3...off the bench...

I have a feeling he would not have started this way if he was in the starting lineup as strange as that may sound.

Duhon jumper good!

16-7 lead..good feelings abound..


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Gordon with back to back stupid *** fouls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nice block by Pryz... and our transition D is poor. The warriors were doing the same thing a few nights ago.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

jesus, ben with 2 and1 fouls, back to the bench.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni made a good decision not to throw it into Chandler, even though he had good positioning.

Nocioni and Chandler out. Sweetney and Deng coming in...

Duhon, pargo, harrington, deng, Sweetney.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Dengs needs to stop taking jump shots.... drive to the basket!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls 19-17 3:35 left

I can't believe I am saying this but Deng has to be smarter than that around the rim.. going up against Theo Ratliff right in front of the rim.....i don't think so.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Some of the fouls we committ :curse:. Especially those two by Ben.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chandler back in after 2 pf's by Sweetney 

goodness....


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Bulls with *9* first quarter fouls.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Portland Announcers just said Deng doesn't know how to play defense. Huh?

Skiles has played 20 guys so far and its only the first quarter


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

wow. Chandler, Gordon, Sweetney, Hinrich all with 2 fouls each.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Deng 0-4.

Blazers 14-16 from the FT line already.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

My God... this is amazing. Back to back games with horrible fouls.... this team needs to work on their BBall IQ... for real.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This team relies on the charge more than blocking a shot.... you are not going to get an offensive foul every time on defense.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Portland attempted 18 FT's in the first quarter. Wow.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

18FT in the 1st QUARTER?

AM I READING THAT RIGHT???


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our stupidity is the only reason they're trailing by 1 point despite shooting 31%.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

We could use so TT right about now but he isnt active, so....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweetney . He's so smooth. If only he could stay out of foul trouble...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the fat man has a sweet touch!



:biggrin:


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

If we can cut the fouls we're in good shape.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Sweetney's having one of those nights.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Gordon again. 3-3 on threes..


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Sweetney . He's so smooth. *If only he could stay out of foul trouble...*


:sad:. 3 fouls in less then 10 minutes. Back to the bench.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Darius Miles has looked pretty good this year.

That said; I absolutely DO NOT want to get beat by Dmiles tonight. Ugh! :curse:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Deng finally connects, 1-6. Sweetney picks up his 3rd foul.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Those refs really like calling fouls on the Bulls, don't they?

Three already on Sweets, 14 total for the team.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Tyson Chandler and Tim Thomas sure make a lot of money for sitting on their ***. What a job.... 


Tyson needs to step up... the guy hasn't earned a dime of his money.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Gordon out. Is he NOT guarding anyone??


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon's playing with no confidence on O right now. Way too similar to last season where he looked scared to shoot the ball.

Othella


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

LOL. 

Chris Rock being interviewd during the Knicks game, "We got Dick Cheney playing center for us, we'll be ok if he doesn't have a heart attack."


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

God, this team is absolutely horrid. They are so stressful to watch. They play with such stupidity sometimes. 

Othella is no good.... we sure could use AD right now. :banghead:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

where's kirk's offense tonight? he's taken one shot.

 

wow. telfair just took it to duhon.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Future said:


> Tyson Chandler and Tim Thomas sure make a lot of money for sitting on their ***. What a job....
> 
> 
> Tyson needs to step up... the guy hasn't earned a dime of his money.


I know he doesnt make a lot of money (NBA Standards), but where is Songaila?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben's yet to miss a shot. The Blazers went on a run the moment Skiles sat him down for Duhon(who looks like garbage).


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Who is guarding sebastian telfair??


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

According to my friend who is watching the game, the Bulls are getting called for fouls on the same plays that Portland is not getting whistled for...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Chops said:


> LOL.
> 
> Chris Rock being interviewd during the Knicks game, "We got Dick Cheney playing center for us, we'll be ok if he doesn't have a heart attack."



I normally don't get caught up in the "former player" B.S., but......:laugh:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Who is guarding sebastian telfair??


Poohon


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Future said:


> Poohon


Be nice.....

EDIT: Telfair scores again.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng's basketball IQ is very low.

Blazers guards are murdering us right now.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why the bloody hell is Othella playing so much....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Future said:


> Why the bloody hell is Othella playing so much....


Because our other idiotic big men can't stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Telfair absolutely obliterated whoever was supposed to be guarding him in that quarter.....


----------



## PeteMyers (Nov 9, 2005)

They are pathetic. Letting telfair do that to them. Chandler will go down in history as being one of the worst players to ever recieve a contract like his. What a freakin waste.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Only the Bulls could be shooting 45 percent and be losing by nine...

Because Portland is shooting SIXTY percent...

And they have a six-foul differential on Chicago.

:curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Future said:


> Why the bloody hell is Othella playing so much....



Fouls on Chandler and Sweetney

Bulls are down 9, soon to be double digits. Spanked by a bad Portland team


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

PeteMyers said:


> They are pathetic. Letting telfair do that to them. Chandler will go down in history as being one of the worst players to ever recieve a contract like his. What a freakin waste.


I hope you are wrong, but I fear you may be right.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

61-52 Blazers lead at halftime.

Gordon started 4-4, is now 5-9 for 13 points.

17 fouls, Blazers 18-23 from the FT line.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

To be fair with Duhon, he isnt playing even at 90%...but thats up to Skiles.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Cue "Season is a wash" thread?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon :sigh:

How many layups has our front line missed today?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

10:00 POR - Full timeout (Timeout #3)
10:00 POR - J. Przybilla defensive rebound
10:03 CHI - C. Duhon misses a 23-foot three-pointer from the left corner
10:07 CHI - C. Duhon offensive rebound
10:11 CHI - A. Nocioni misses a 24-foot three-pointer from the left wing
10:27 CHI - T. Chandler offensive rebound
10:29 CHI - A. Nocioni misses a layup
10:30 CHI - A. Nocioni offensive rebound
10:33 CHI - A. Nocioni misses a layup
10:41 CHI - D. Songaila offensive rebound


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

(10:01) [POR] Przybilla Rebound (Off:1 Def:3) 
(10:03) [CHI] Duhon Jump Shot: Missed 
(10:08) [CHI] Duhon Rebound (Off:1 Def:1) 
(10:12) [CHI] Nocioni Jump Shot: Missed 
(10:28) [CHI] Chandler Rebound (Off:3 Def:1) 
(10:29) [CHI] Nocioni Layup Shot: Missed Block: Miles (2 BLK) 
(10:31) [CHI] Nocioni Rebound (Off:2 Def:2) 
(10:33) [CHI] Nocioni Layup Shot: Missed 
(10:42) [CHI] Songaila Rebound (Off:1 Def:1) 
(10:43) [CHI] Duhon Jump Shot: Missed


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Embarrasing.....


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> 10:03 CHI - C. Duhon misses a 23-foot three-pointer from the left corner
> 10:07 CHI - C. Duhon offensive rebound
> 10:11 CHI - A. Nocioni misses a 24-foot three-pointer from the left wing
> 10:27 CHI - T. Chandler offensive rebound
> ...


 :banghead:


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

it's really not as bad as it seems. i feel like they made a big run mostly because our good players were sitting with fouls.

Kirk is really playing great, btw.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> it's really not as bad as it seems. i feel like they made a big run mostly because our good players were sitting with fouls.
> 
> Kirk is really playing great, btw.


Looks like he's trying to do too much out there. 2 TO's in under a minute.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Pargo enters and immediately fouls Randolph for a 3pt play.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Can't stop fouling.....


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Joseus, you have a Songaila jersey?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk's gotta show better consistency man. 2nd straight game where he's been close to a non-factor. These foul-prone nights shouldn't be an issue in his 3rd year.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

El Chapu said:


> Joseus, you have a Songaila jersey?


Must have gotten it after his high point as a Bull on opening night


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

El Chapu said:


> Joseus, you have a Songaila jersey?


 Yeah, I ordered it shortly after we signed him. Liked him when he was in Sacramento, but couldn't go and get a Kings jersey (blech). In hindsight, I should've gotten a Noc first, but that's alright. I'll probably get one later...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng's one of the worst passers I've seen in this league.


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Kirk's gotta show better consistency man. 2nd straight game where he's been close to a non-factor. These foul-prone nights shouldn't be an issue in his 3rd year.


No kidding.

What's funny is that it's probably getting better. I remember at the start of last season, he couldn't find a way to not foul out.

I swear, I love Kirk, but he picks up some of the STUPIDEST fouls I have ever seen. I remember against Utah, one of their big man came down with a rebound, and he runs at him only to throw a handslap at the ball with no real chance of actually catching any basketball. The Bulls were already over the limit, and he picked up a very significant foul. It's things like this that drive me INSANE. He's so smart with his shot selection and defensive positioning, yet flounders with things like the easy entry pass and conserving his fouls. It's so freakin frustrating.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

And Ben Gordon sits out the entire 3rd quarter.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> Must have gotten it after his high point as a Bull on opening night


Here... :biggrin:


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

These refs are calling a horriable game...very inconsistent as to what's a foul from one side to another. It's no shock we are missing so many layups, the Bulls are getting hit down low with no calls. Bulls are being aggressive and going to the basket but coming up with nothing.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

And we end the quarter exactly the way we started it.

I'm getting sick of Skiles' erratic substitution patterns. Sitting Gordon for the entire quarter, and playing pargo???


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Plain torture.

What has Duhon done to deserve 32 minutes in this game?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah and Portland is shooting 57 PERCENT!!!

Why is it that every team we play treats us like the Spurs and pulls out their best game?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Man, after getting battered around by themselves as well as the Blazers, I just don't see this team doing very well this year. 

P.S. Where are the Blazers posters, we have the 2 largest communities on BB.net


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks God for Sweetney!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Luol deng does not believe in feeding the hot hand, unless that hot hand is his own.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweetney's played a terrific game tonight.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Sweetney keeping it close with his 20 and 8. 

91-84 Blazers with under 10 minutes to go.

we need some Ben magic here, folks.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

20 and 8 for Sweets!!

The old 1500 (15, 0 and 0) for Ben.


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Sweetney's played a terrific game tonight.


Is Michael Sweetney the only Bulls player to pick up a basketball, or even hit the court at all this past summer?

It sure seems like it.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> And Ben Gordon sits out the entire 3rd quarter.


That was inexcusable. Especially with Ben having such a solid 1st half.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

NBA.com scoreboard shows Ben gordon play only 10 minutes. Is that true? Ben with 13 points and only 2 fouls and has been on the floor only for 10 minutes? And this the 4th quarter? I don't understand the logic.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

O ok, now Ben is in the game. why so long? sheez Skiles!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

OT--Kobe Bryant is pulverizing the knicks.....especially Jamal Crawford.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

see what sweetney can do when he stays out of foul trouble and plays more minutes skiles


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Skiles is a poor manager of game rotations....I've said it from day one.

And with his rotations, its always, "I confess he did it".

Deng needs to be taken out. Now.


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

How long can Skiles keep him from starting?

Sweetney doesn't want to sit anymore, and he's showing it instead of saying it (TIM THOMAS, ARE YOU WATCHING HIM?!)


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

nybullsfan said:


> see what sweetney can do when he stays out of foul trouble and plays more minutes skiles


Apparently he can put up double-doubles.

He's having a really good year considering he was supposedly the 2nd best player we got in that trade.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

OT: Frye is having another solid game I wonder if the bulls can pry him away from the knicks before brown realizes he is good enough for the starting lineup


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

NOce should NOT be handling the ball. He turns it over ALOT.


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

Is Sweetney better than Eddy Curry?

20 pts 11 rebs now.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Need to get a good shot off this timeout.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

88-85. Blazers lead.

Sweetney with 20 and 11. Gordon is not getting enough minutes.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Dancon7 said:


> Is Sweetney better than Eddy Curry?


TOnight he is.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> NOce should NOT be handling the ball. He turns it over ALOT.


Agreed...but he is one of the best bulls so far this road trip (which doesnt mean **** btw!!)


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

SDBullsFan said:


> How long can Skiles keep him from starting?
> 
> Sweetney doesn't want to sit anymore, and he's showing it instead of saying it (TIM THOMAS, ARE YOU WATCHING HIM?!)


Ummmm.....TT hasn't exactly gotten the opportunity to show it.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Ummmm.....TT hasn't exactly gotten the opportunity to show it.


which is probably his own fault. he isn't exactly known as a hard working, team oriented player.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Sweetney putting the team on his big back.


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

Lucky bounce off of Randolf there.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Sweetney playing out of his mind.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

DENG IT!!!!

Bulls lead!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Telfair's injury has completely changed this game. Blazers can't get anything on O since he left.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

GREAT steal by gordon.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Sweets 22 and 12.

I officially love Michael Sweetney.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

you know its funny sweetney is playing well against the player who he can become if he fulfill his potential


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Ummmm.....TT hasn't exactly gotten the opportunity to show it.


How do you think Sweetney got his?

Skiles loves Othella, he wouldn't hesitate to play him bigger minutes over Sweets if Sweets failed to earn them. Sweets is showing Skiles and his teammates something by putting in all that extra time after practice trying to get into good shape.

TT, well, has complained to the Trib.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Blazers were 18-23 in FT's in the first half. 2-6 in the 2nd.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Gordon started 4-4 and is 2-9 since.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Chapu should stick to shooting 18 footers. He's not near as accurate from 3.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Michael Sweetney for MVP!!!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Bulls in another nail biter. back and forth. foul on Deng. Blazers for the lead.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Tied at 91 with 74 seconds left.

Sweets with 24 and 13. :biggrin:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

The 60 million dollar man has spent most of this half on the bench, and both of our "4th quarter superstars" are on the bench. Both funny and disconcerting at the same time.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Anything but OT, please!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sweetney has had a hell of a game!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

kobe torchering knicks 41!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce could've at least made an attempt at that pass.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Can't give away posessions at the end of games.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Gordon yanked after another turnover. Sweetney just grabbed his 14th rebound, what was Curry's career high? 

Bulls ball. down 1.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I'd either feed Sweets or pass to Gordon here...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Damn, tough shot! Kirk was due.


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

Kkkkkiiiiiiirrrrrrrrkkkkkkkk!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Hinrich hits in the lane. Bulls by 1.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

kirk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

HIIIIIIIIIIINRIIIIIIIIIIIIICH


SPongy are you going to have highlights for this game? I dont get it on TV


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Don't foul, take the ball out of Telfairs hands, and don't leave Zach Randolph to do it.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Portland OFFENSIVE REBOUND lead by 1.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh i can't take this.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Big Ben time? or go down low?


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

DAMN IT GE TThe FREAKing REBVOUND


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ratliff pushed TC away to get that off. rebound. 

That's how its been called all night.


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, that's probably the game. You've got to wonder why Tyson wasn't in there on the last paosession...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Bulls lose.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Story of the game is how this one ends


What a dumb play to run


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben not even on the floor for the last shot 

Painful loss.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

its over :curse:


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

[expletive]


----------



## PeteMyers (Nov 9, 2005)

Chandler Is Pathetic


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

This game was so winnable....damn.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

It's amazing how often we go away from what is working for us.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

trade ****ing chandler


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

how can you not have Gordon in for the last shot.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Chicken*bleep* call.

We better get every single friggin call when they come to the UC.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

.6 seconds left...we can't touch the ball either or the games over


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

sloth said:


> .6 seconds left...we can't touch the ball either or the games over


HM dixon made both FTs


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Ben not even on the floor for the last shot


Which leads me back to.........is skiles intentionally trying to prove that he doesn't need ben gordon at the end of games? I asked it after the game 3 games ago, and I ask again tonight. What is skiles doing with Ben Gordon. Between the substitution patterns (sitting out the entire 3rd quarter with Hinrich on the bench in foul trouble was inexcusable), and the plays not being run for him, I get the distinct impression that skiles is setting BG up to be traded. Its clear he's being limited. What isn't clear always is why.......


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

What does Skiles have against giving the Ball to Ben Gordon in the clutch. I swear we know he can make clutch shots and the only chance he has had this year against the Spurs he nailed it.

The worst call of the game though was with a minute left Sweetney went up hard got hammered and no foul. Next play Randolf get's touched and a foul and he goes to the line for 2 to give the Blazers the lead. Just a horriable called game tonight.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Sorry to be pessimistic, but 32-50 is the best this team can hope for IMO


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

that was a very bad loss. the Bulls will not make the playoffs if they can't get the gimme's against teams like Portland.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

qwerty said:


> It's amazing how often we go away from what is working for us.


Its becoming quite predictable actually.


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

<sigh>

Blazers shot 35 free throws tonight...35.

Pathetic.

0-2 on the circus trip so far.

The trifecta's already been completed (turnovers vs. Utah, stupid shot selection vs. G.S., and now stupid fouls against the Blazers). What will the Seattle game bring? Will the cycle continue, or will the Bulls get a little crazy and go with horrible shot selection before turnovers this time?


----------



## PeteMyers (Nov 9, 2005)

greekbullsfan said:


> trade ****ing chandler


Nobody will trade for chandler with his salary. Now we are locked up for years with him and he stinks. He was awful in the playoffs. He is awful now. What a mistake. This will hurt them for years.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Not to knock Pax, but he's looking like an idiot right now. If I were him, I'd drag both Skiles and Chandler into my office and tell them to stop making me look stupid or else......

Edit: Looks like my club will be growing again soon.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

I myself am getting sick and [expletive] tired of our opponents shooting 15 to 20 more free throws than us! The [expletive] refs need to start calling it both ways. I don't want to hear that when you have a team with Nocioni and Chandler, that's bull crap.

Like all the reaching calls on Hinrich and Gordon, I listened to the game but I bet Telfair and Dixon reached in just as much but yet it wasn't called. This is the same reason we lost the New Jersey game!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Which leads me back to.........is skiles intentionally trying to prove that he doesn't need ben gordon at the end of games? I asked it after the game 3 games ago, and I ask again tonight. What is skiles doing with Ben Gordon. Between the substitution patterns (sitting out the entire 3rd quarter with Hinrich on the bench in foul trouble was inexcusable), and the plays not being run for him, I get the distinct impression that skiles is setting BG up to be traded. Its clear he's being limited. What isn't clear always is why.......


U know what I didn't like? When Ben got faked out and committed a foul in crunch time, Skiles took him out for Duhon in no time. Uhhh....how abt all those [expletive] mins. where Telfair was running cirlces around Duhon or when Duhon couldn't make a wide open shot to save his life? But Ben makes one mistake and he's out  

Skiles' handling of Ben tonight was puzzling to say the least.


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

UMfan83 said:


> Sorry to be pessimistic, but 32-50 is the best this team can hope for IMO


I would've LOVED to have been around here last season.

It's the first five games. The Bulls are sloppy, yes, but they'll get better. IT'S BEEN 7 FREAKIN GAMES. To say the Bulls will go 32-50 at this junction in the season when Skiles doesn't even have a set starting lineup yet is pretty moronic at best.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Look at the bright side we just might get two Lotery picks out of this. 

COMMON RUDY AND SHELDON!!!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

you just don't know what to expect out of this team. That's what I really really hate. This game is supposed to be ours. We're not suppose to be in trailing position in the first place. We're better than that. I just really really hate the fact that we just don't know who's going to perform every game. Players keep disappearing after couple of great games, Deng, Gordon, Hinrich. 4th quarter burst doesn't count. Our top players are suppose to be contributing every quarter. Otherwise, we're going to have to deal with this kind of close game situation. And we don't want that to happen. It's the worst way to end a game.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> U know what I didn't like? When Ben got faked out and committed a foul in crunch time, Skiles took him out for Duhon in no time. Uhhh....how abt all those fu*king mins. where Telfair was running cirlces around Duhon or when Duhon couldn't make a wide open shot to save his life? But Ben makes one mistake and he's out
> 
> Skiles' handling of Ben tonight was puzzling to say the least.


I saw that. And it wasn't puzzling....it was predictable. Its only puzzling because it isn't what we would have done. It didn't even make sense. Skiles is acting like an idiot right now.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

Pierce can be had at the right price


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

BullsAttitude said:


> I myself am getting sick and [expletive] tired of our opponents shooting 15 to 20 more free throws than us! The [expletive] refs need to start calling it both ways. I don't want to hear that when you have a team with Nocioni and Chandler, that's bull crap.
> 
> Like all the reaching calls on Hinrich and Gordon, I listened to the game but I bet Telfair and Dixon reached in just as much but yet it wasn't called. This is the same reason we lost the New Jersey game!


I'll admit that I didn't watch tonight's game, but from past experience with these Bulls, they have to look at limiting idiotic fouls before the refs can be blamed. Do the Bulls get more stupid fouls called against them on average than the rest of the league (at least from my experience)? I'd say absolutely, but they've earned the reputation.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> you just don't know what to expect out of this team. That's what I really really hate. This game is supposed to be ours. We're not suppose to be in trailing position in the first place. We're better than that. I just really really hate the fact that we just don't know who's going to perform every game. Players keep disappearing after couple of great games, Deng, Gordon, Hinrich. 4th quarter burst doesn't count. Our top players are suppose to be contributing every quarter. Otherwise, we're going to have to deal with this kind of close game situation. And we don't want that to happen. It's the worst way to end a game.


That would be the correct and defendable position, IF (IF!!!) skiles didn't **** up the rotations like he has been of late. I predict unrest and dissention by no later than Late december.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I said it once and ill say it again, if you have a starting lineup that features Nocioni and Chandler your just giving the other team 10 extra free throws and losing free throws aswell because Chandler cant hit them and Nocioni is acting like hes Pedja and forgot how to drive in.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

While it probably won't make you feel any better, Portland has played very well at home. Now 3-1 and the one loss was against Detroit by 3 points. 

Also, what the hell are you putting in Sweetney's gatorade and where can I get some? :jawdrop:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Tyson Chandler was horrible on that defensive position. You might as well have kept Deng in. Tyson was out of position, he went after Dixon after there were 2 bulls players going after him....

Jesus, this guy is really disappointing me. Taking his money and not showing up.

And Skiles is an idiot.... you surprised them with Hinrich the 1st time.... get it into Ben's hand for the last shot!!! ESPECIALLY THE WAY HE WAS SHOOTING!!!! Horrible game all around... coaching/players.


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> I said it once and ill say it again, if you have a starting lineup that features Nocioni and Chandler your just giving the other team 10 extra free throws and losing free throws aswell because Chandler cant hit them and Nocioni is acting like hes Pedja and forgot how to drive in.


He knew how to drive? 

He's definitely shown the ability, but still has the shooter mentality without having the shot.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Foulzilla said:


> While it probably won't make you feel any better, Portland has played very well at home. Now 3-1 and the one loss was against Detroit by 3 points.
> 
> Also, what the hell are you putting in Sweetney's gatorade and where can I get some? :jawdrop:


Great game tonight. Congratulations.


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

nybullsfan said:


> Pierce can ba had at the right price


Just out of curiosity, what do you think that price would be?

My guess would be Ben Gordon, Tim Thomas, and a 1st.

I would also guess the Bulls would have to take someone like Vin Baker off of Danny Ainge's hands.

If the Celts were to demand the higher of the two picks, I don't think I'd do it.

If it were the lower, however...man that'd be tough to pass up (as much as I dislike Paul Pierce as the person he is portrayed to be).


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

SDBullsFan said:


> He knew how to drive?
> 
> He's definitely shown the ability, but still has the shooter mentality without having the shot.


Argh he had a good offensive game today but he jacks up to many 3's and Chandler is just pathetic at the Offensive end. Jeesh whatever happend to the Chandlelier!!! 

Only chance of winning is to stop pretending that Duhon is a starting PG and start playing Gordon and Deng 30+ minutes a game.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Tyson Chandler, *EDIT*. Misses freethrows. Then he fouls weak *EDIT! EDIT*, we should buy out him.
> 
> --sloth


Sloth you are looking like a genius man....


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

Was Chandler just watching instead of boxing out Ratliffe or was he pushed? Please tell me Chandler was making some effort to box Theo out.


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm giving Tyson 10 more games to get his *** into shape...

In all likelyhood, he will be putting up monster numbers by mid December...


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Duhon 0/7 in 3s. Guess what Duhon if you have that bad of a shot don't shoot the damn ball.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

ogbullzfan said:


> Was Chandler just watching instead of boxing out Ratliffe or was he pushed? Please tell me Chandler was making some effort to box Theo out.


 Hey you dont have to box out anyone when your making 60+ million. Common man who do you think Chandler is Dwight Howard! Jeesh. :clown:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

ogbullzfan said:


> Was Chandler just watching instead of boxing out Ratliffe or was he pushed? Please tell me Chandler was making some effort to box Theo out.


I'm pretty sure Chandler came into the game right before that play, and that it was the first action he'd seen in the fourth quarter (and probably 30 minutes-plus of real time).

I'm not making excuses for him, but that's a tough spot. Especially when you're accustomed to being the team's "closer" and were indisputably one of the top two or three defensive big men in the league last year in the clutch.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

SDBullsFan said:


> Just out of curiosity, what do you think that price would be?
> 
> My guess would be Ben Gordon, Tim Thomas, and a 1st.
> 
> ...


Wait, Vinny Baker is STILL under contract?? wow thats terrible


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> Which leads me back to.........is skiles intentionally trying to prove that he doesn't need ben gordon at the end of games? I asked it after the game 3 games ago, and I ask again tonight. What is skiles doing with Ben Gordon. Between the substitution patterns (sitting out the entire 3rd quarter with Hinrich on the bench in foul trouble was inexcusable), and the plays not being run for him, I get the distinct impression that skiles is setting BG up to be traded. Its clear he's being limited. What isn't clear always is why.......


Yeah, I was especially wondering what the heck Skiles was trying to accomplish bringing Pargo in during the third. Even Red and Dore seemed suprised.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Chops said:


> that was a very bad loss. the Bulls will not make the playoffs if they can't get the gimme's against teams like Portland.


Good. Thats exactly what we want teams to keep saying about us.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Good. Thats exactly what we want teams to keep saying about us.


Sounds like the Bulls last year...


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

You can't lose to Portland, especially after you lose to GS the game before. By the end of the season, i am confident thta the Warriors and especially the Blazers will be lottery teams. 

If they don't start playing better defense, the Bulls will join them as well.

Songalia is plain miserable. He should be third string PF behind Othella and Sweetney. 

Skiles needs to give Ben the same treatment he gives Duhon.

Tyson Chanlder stopped boxing out.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

stop chandler hating,
yeah he may have sucked,

but i dont i see anybody bashing du and lu,

du shot 1-10, 0-7 from the arc wtf
and lu 3-12 he should attack the rim when his shot doesnt fall.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The Game Stories:

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sgamer,1,4088842.story?coll=cs-home-headlines



> Although Sweetney had problems guarding the Trail Blazers' Zach Randolph (22 points), he was the only Bull who gave them production inside. He had 10 points off the bench in the first half but departed after playing just eight minutes in the half because he also succumbed to the foul syndrome.
> 
> Sweetney had to handle Randolph, who came in averaging 20.2 points and 11.2 rebounds, because the Bulls' best post defender, Tyson Chandler, was on the bench with two fouls.
> 
> ...


http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull171.html



> ''Basically, I'm failing right now,'' Bulls coach Scott Skiles said. ''We're playing virtually no defense, our effort's unacceptable, and that's my job to get the guys to understand that, and I'm not getting it done.''
> 
> The Blazers were 34-for-66 (51.6 percent) from the field and went to the free-throw line for 37 attempts. Hinrich, though, put the blame on the players.
> 
> ...


http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp?id=122378



> The Bulls faced a serious height disadvantage on Wednesday against the Portland Trail Blazers.
> 
> But whatever he lacks in height, 6-foot-8 power forward Michael Sweetney makes up for it with width, heart, smarts or some combination of the three.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

Sweeteny looked really good,he's definately improving a lot.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I think the one thing about the Blazers that NBA fans around the league will need to pay attention to is that they will play very hard every night. Portland is in no possition to make the playoffs, but I think a lot of teams that think they will come into the Rose Garden and beat them easily because they are young will be sadly mistaken. 

Portland will flat out hustle their way to a winning home record, and probably grab a few road wins they have no reason winning either. 


Great game to watch, and good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> I think the one thing about the Blazers that NBA fans around the league will need to pay attention to is that they will play very hard every night. Portland is in no possition to make the playoffs, but I think a lot of teams that think they will come into the Rose Garden and beat them easily because they are young will be sadly mistaken.
> 
> Portland will flat out hustle their way to a winning home record, and probably grab a few road wins they have no reason winning either.
> 
> ...


I think Macmillan might be the best thing to happen to the Blazers since they drafted Clyde Drexler. The difference in that team's attitude and mindset is pretty startling.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

postgame comments


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> I think Macmillan might be the best thing to happen to the Blazers since they drafted Clyde Drexler. The difference in that team's attitude and mindset is pretty startling.


Indeed, and its definitely starting to pay off already.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Skiles said "On last shot:
“We don’t really have a guy to go to. It’s spread around every night, but Kirk was so wide open he had to take that shot.”

BEN GORDON! Somebody please remind him what he did for us last year.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles comments WMA 143kb

He blames himself but in a way he really isn't. I was expecting something along the lines of "I made poor substitutions" or "I did not draw up the correct play"


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

ogbullzfan said:


> Was Chandler just watching instead of boxing out Ratliffe or was he pushed? Please tell me Chandler was making some effort to box Theo out.


While I wasn't watching for Chandler specifically, I suspect he was one of the *4* Bulls who went over to try and stop Telfair which left the lane wide open for Theo to do the putback.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

UMfan83 said:


> Sounds like the Bulls last year...


Yep. To be honest, I'd love it if we could do what you guys did last year. Hard work from your players is a wonderful thing to watch, and so far it's done well for us (considering expectations at least). I look forward to the next Bulls game, because I thought this was a fun game to watch.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Foulzilla said:


> While I wasn't watching for Chandler specifically, I suspect he was one of the *4* Bulls who went over to try and stop Telfair which left the lane wide open for Theo to do the putback.


That's pretty much it. The entire team went after Telfair on that drive. Duhon and Sweets pretty much had him bottled up and Chandler and Noce were completely out of position to get a rebound. Chandler goes to the front of the rim like he was supposed to do and it's quite possible Ratlif doesn't get that put back and it would have forced the Blazers into fouling.

Ah well. Tomorrow is another day! Onto Seattle to watch Ray Allen whine and complain to the refs for 48 minutes!


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Chandler in my opinion was not trying to box out he was watching the Portland ball player and did not put a body on theo, however theo did give TC a push in the back but all of TC's momentum was leaning toward the ball handler and therefore it was easy for Theo to create all that space. TC should of put a body on Theo and waited for the shot instead of sliding over to the ball handler, there were three other guys around him and the baseline was cut off so he was not even going to turn the corner. I am not sure what TC was thinking.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Highlights 15.3 MB 2:22 min Xvid codec


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

evalam23 said:


> Chandler in my opinion was not trying to box out he was watching the Portland ball player and did not put a body on theo, however theo did give TC a push in the back but all of TC's momentum was leaning toward the ball handler and therefore it was easy for Theo to create all that space. TC should of put a body on Theo and waited for the shot instead of sliding over to the ball handler, there were three other guys around him and the baseline was cut off so he was not even going to turn the corner. I am not sure what TC was thinking.


He wasn't 

Kirk got picked off the screen by Ratliff who then rolled to the basket 

Sweetney had to pick Telfair up and actually did a creditable job of moving laterally around the arc and staying in front of him but Telfair was always going to squeeze through the baseline

Duhon had Dixon in the corner but because Telfair was arc'ing around and has his back to Dixon ..I actually think the play should have been for Duhon to rotate and throw a body in the passing lane to Dixon and play at the ball/Telfair as he was cutting 

Nocioni had to do the right thing and come in from the weakside to try and shut the baseline lane down that Telfair was taking 

Kirk was coming down the middle and was a bit too late 

But Tyson didn't seem to be aware of Nocioni or Kirk who were closing in to help Sweetney..and in Noc's case he was well positioned to challenge

Not only was Tyson unaware of where the help D was coming from from his own team he was clearly unaware of where Ratliff was ( who had rolled to the basket after picking off Kirk ) and if Theo can get away with a little shove in the back to give himself some extra room..then IMO , Tyson because he had no clue as to what was going on ..really doesn't deserve to get bailed out on that call IMO 

Ratliff and Telfair played it sweet .. Duhon didn't rotate on the arc when he reckon he should have ,Kirk was picked off and was one step too slow to recover and Tyson had no idea where his own help D was , nor did he have the gumption to create a wider , stronger base in the crouch and spread to seal the paint off from the trailers ( Ratliff as it turned out )

Call it poetic justice ..but we didn't deserve to win it given this bunch of amateurish crap


----------

